# Superbowl Halftime



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

When watching the Superbowl halftime show, I couldn't help but think that Toby Keith would have been a lot better performer than the @#$& uke: artist formerly known as Prince. A patriotic song like "Courtesy on the Red, White and Blue" would have been much better than "Purple Rain". Of course in our "politically correct" society we live in today that probably wasn't an option but it sure would have fired up any red blooded patriotic American!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree, or Carrie Underwood.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

GP, She wouldn't have been able to "flash" any part of her anatomy you know!!!! :eyeroll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I guess I didn't think of that.  I just like her eyes. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

She has eyes???????


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Prince and football are two things that should just never be mixed. Because when I think of football the last thing I think of is prince. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Game.....blouses


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I like Prince. Gotta admit he has had some fine girlfriends and the gals in his videos great singer as well.

Only thing I didn't care for were the long guitar solos. Could have done with out that.

Only one up on that would have been KISS.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Shoot the J. Shoot it


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

could've went for a little ***** control


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, we could really use some REAL singers at the next one(like Toby Keith or some other good country singer!!)


----------

